

Why The Daily failed - mcobrien
http://www.marco.org/2012/12/03/the-daily-failed

======
tvwonline
The Daily's biggest competing app was the web browser. Thousands of websites
with better information, accessible quickly and for free.

That's not to say a paid news magazine is not viable, but if you are going to
start one, you need to know what you are competing against.

A fast, presentable application with unique focused content is going to be key
in the future. It seems The Daily was the polar opposite of that - trying to
put an old world concept on a new world device.

